# Продукты компании Avira GmbH: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## ТроПа

Avira AntiVir Personal

Avira AntiVir Personal - Бесплатный антивирус для одного компьютера, только для домашнего не коммерческого использования.


----------



## igorgn

wise-wistful написал(а):


> Avira AntiVir Personal
> 
> Avira AntiVir Personal - Бесплатный антивирус для одного компьютера, только для домашнего не коммерческого использования.



Качаем отсюда на русском версию Премиум. А тут получаем ключ на 90 дней после бесплатно регистрации. [цензура]
А действительно бесплатный антивирус и для коммерческого использования - тут.


----------



## ТроПа

Я убрал обсуждение методики сродни пиратскому использованию.



> А тут получаем ключ на 90 дней после бесплатно регистрации


Это триальная версия, если сказать правильно.

Кроме того лицензия предоставляется на 31 день, только что проверил



> Thank you for selecting a 31 day Avira promotional license. Avira delivers globally recognised award-winning security and we are sure that you will be satisfied with this promotional license and the security it delivers!
> 
> Your personal license key is attached and contains the following license:
> 
> Product name: Avira AntiVir Premium - 1 Year
> Your promotional license is valid until: 2009-04-30


----------



## igorgn

wise-wistful написал(а):


> Я убрал обсуждение методики сродни пиратскому использованию.
> 
> 
> Это триальная версия, если сказать правильно.
> 
> Кроме того лицензия предоставляется на 31 день, только что проверил



А при чём тут пиратство? Производитель сам даёт такую возможность. Это не только Авира, но и Аваст, например. По-поводу 31 дня странно. Клиенту устанавливал на прошлой неделе, получил ключ на 90 дней. Наверное, снова какую-то фишку сделали при регистрации...


----------



## antispy

Они по-моему регулярно делают, акцию, что-ли, предоставляю ключ на 90 дней.
По поводу постоянного использования триального ключа - это не совсем корректно. Лицензионное соглашение не читал, но можно предположить, что там есть, что-то в этом роде. Если бы нет, то было бы как у Аваста хомки - на год ключ, через год другой получай.


----------



## Влачер

antispy написал(а):


> Они по-моему регулярно делают, акцию, что-ли, предоставляю ключ на 90 дней.


 Я вообще то постоянно стараюсь попасть на эти промоакции, ну а если не получится- интернет не без добрых людей.:yahoo: Однако заметил, что 90-дневные ключи не доживают точно до конца срока, гдето дней за 30-40 до истечения банятся:mda: У меня уже 2 раза так было. Полугодовые ключи тоже не доживают


----------



## ТроПа

Ну так просто демо ключи и должны быть на 1-2 месяца, а дальше или покупайте или удаляйте продукт. Для того и придуманы бесплатные антивирусы.


----------



## Sergei

У меня авира пишет, что ключ до ноября. Так это что - обман?


----------



## ТроПа

почему обман? Раз пишет то наверное так и есть. просто бывают "охоты на ведьм" и в баны попадают демо ключи. Так недавно было у Касперского, когда попали в чёрный список пробные ключи.


----------



## Влачер

Sergei написал(а):


> У меня авира пишет, что ключ до ноября. Так это что - обман?


У меня до середины октября. Но я морально готов к тому, что уже в сентябре авира вдруг демкой станет.Так у меня в прошлом месяце было- работал торрент весь день, с работы пришёл- в трее сиротливо сложенный зонтик торчит, в панельке авиры всё красненькое. А ключ истекал в июне. Ну ничего, запас плеч не тянет. Мы снова на коне)))


----------



## Sergei

Но ведь если я его (антивирус) зарегистрировал, и получил по почте фаил активации, то это уже должна быть не демо версия? Или я ошибаюсь? И вообще, я раньше думал, что авира бесплатна в принципе, а не только демо версии.


----------



## ТроПа

Ключ на месяц то же по почте приходит. У Аваста бесплатного то же код активации годовой на почту приходит.


----------



## igorgn

wise-wistful написал(а):


> Ключ на месяц то же по почте приходит. У Аваста бесплатного то же код активации годовой на почту приходит.


У Авиры он качается прямо с сайта. Я имею ввиду бесплатный ключик на 30-90 суток. По почте - у Аваста. Так, что при бесплатной регистрации Авиры смотрите внимательно, ищите ссылку на скачку ключа. Иначе долго почты ждать будете.


----------



## Sergei

мне ключ авиры на почту пришёл и быстро- пока зашёл на почту, письмо уже было. ключ на 6 месяцев .


----------



## igorgn

Sergei написал(а):


> мне ключ авиры на почту пришёл и быстро- пока зашёл на почту, письмо уже было. ключ на 6 месяцев .




[WARN]Никаких ключей и ссылок на форуме!!![/WARN]


----------



## Sergei

и ето легальный ключ от авиры


----------



## Sergei

Ну так вот. Авира, которая писала, что лицензия до 11.07 кончилас 10.27. На свой пк поставлю то что в подарок палучил , когда кончитса лицензия Кав . Что из песплатного парекомендуете вместо авиры? .


----------



## igorgn

Sergei написал(а):


> Ну так вот. Авира, которая писала, что лицензия до 11.07 кончилас 10.27. На свой пк поставлю то что в подарок палучил , когда кончитса лицензия Кав . Что из песплатного парекомендуете вместо авиры? .



Качай AVG. У меня стоит под семёрку. Заражений не было. Проверял для контроля из второй системы Доктором Вэбом.


----------



## Arbitr

ТроПа написал(а):


> Avira AntiVir Personal - Бесплатный антивирус для одного компьютера, только для домашнего не коммерческого использования.


хотел уточнить, получается что в офисе у себя я уже не могу поставить данный продукт ((( кто скажет что есть хорошего для офиса из бесплатного?


----------



## sanek_freeman

Для офиса вроде ничего бесплатного нет - это ведь комерческое использование продукта.


----------



## Rashevskiy

А где же Avira?
Да и как-то "не тру"


----------



## Lexer

Mila написал(а):


> Avira AntiVir Personal 10
> Бесплатная версия, помимо урезанной по сравнению с премиум функциональности, иногда показывает большое всплывающее окно с рекламой. К счастью для рядовых пользователей, в определенных случаях эта опция почему-то не работает, из-за чего на некоторых системах такое окно просто не выводится.
> Основными модулями Avira AntiVir Personal являются Guard, обеспечивающий защиту ПК в реальном времени, и Scanner, с его помощью осуществляется плановая (или ручная) проверка ОС на наличие вирусов. Guard может сканировать как все файлы, так и только определенные типы, при их чтении или записи, плюс отдельно настраивается проверка архивов (позволяется ограничивать по количеству файлов, размеру хранилища и глубине вложения). Есть опция исключения определенных процессов из обработки монитором, а также блокирование файлов автозапуска на сменных носителях. Для эвристического модуля Guard можно настраивать степень «параноидальности», выбирая разумный баланс между большим числом ложных срабатываний и риском пропустить какую-нибудь угрозу.
> Сканер умеет запускать поиск руткитов перед собственно началом процесса, предлагает опцию «оптимального сканирования», грамотно распределяющую нагрузку на CPU, и проверяет реестр на наличие ссылок на нежелательные программы. Несмотря на то что Avira AntiVir Personal может лечить зараженные файлы, в большинстве случаев при обнаружении вируса пользователь будет стоять перед выбором удаления файла или его отправки в карантин – спасти его программе, скорее всего, не удастся.
> В качестве дополнительной услуги разработчик предлагает загрузочный диск Avira AntiVir Rescue System CD, способный выручить в ситуации, когда система уже была заражена и антивирус либо не устанавливается, либо отказывается функционировать должным образом. В платных версиях Avira AntiVir есть защита от фишинга и включения в бот-сети, автоматическая проверка загружаемых файлов из Интернета, расширенная защита электронной почты, антиспам, файрвол и ряд других функций



Для любителей Авиры хочу заметить что данный продукт 10 версии не обновляет вирусные базы автоматом. Со слов разработчиков это глюк всей 10 версии. Для того чтобы обновления были автоматические нужно открыть окно авиры. Далее в левой части нажать на Управление. В выпавшей менюшке нажать Планировщик. В окне, которое появится справа нажать "создать новую задачу". Название задачи - обновление. Описание любое. Далее. Задача обновления. Далее. График запуска - ежедневно. Выберите время когда чаще всего у вас включен компьютер и поставьте галку на "Повторно запускать задачу по истечению времени". Далее. Визуальный режим - в скрытом режиме. Готово. Все теперь ваша авира 10 будет обновлятся каждый день автоматически. Думаю что в будущих версиях этот глюк исправят.


----------



## Mila

*Продукт компании Avira блокирует работу компьютеров*

*Обновление для платной версии антивирусной программы компании Avira содержит ошибку.*

Пользователи антивируса, который выпускает немецкая компания Avira, столкнулись с проблемами при работе с программой. Причиной неполадок стало обновление антивирусной программы версии 8.2.10.64, компонент ProActiv которой начал блокировать работу программ, не являющихся вирусами. В частности, в списке заблокированных программ оказались – офисные пакеты Microsoft Office и Documents to Go, почта Outlook, браузер Opera, а также программа Google Talk. 

Стоит отметить, что ProActiv фиксировал вредоносную деятельность в таких системных процессах, как cmd.exe, dllhost.exe, explorer.exe и rundll32.exe. Антивирусная программа останавливала их работу. 

С проблемой столкнулись только пользователи платной версии антивируса для операционных систем Windows XP, Windows Vista и Windows 7, для которой было выпущено обновление. Бесплатная версия антивирусной программы не содержит в себе компонент ProActiv, поэтому не нарушает корректной работы компьютера. 

Представители компании Avira заявили, что знают о сбоях и выпустили исправление, которое их устраняет. Помимо этого, на сайте Avira была размещена инструкция по разблокировке приложений, заблокированных антивирусом. 

Отметим, что этот сбой является не первым в истории компании Avira. Осенью прошлого года ошибка в базе сигнатур Avira привела к кому, что антивирус причислял один из собственных компонентов к вредоносным программам.



источник


----------



## klasanezop

Ключ на месяц приходит по почте. У Avast free есть такой же годовой код активации на почте.


----------



## klasanezop

klasanezop написал(а):


> Ключ на месяц приходит по почте. У Avast free есть такой же годовой код активации на почте.


Я получил ключ Avira на почте и быстро 
 tech guides get-mobdrovip.com


----------



## Dimitar

klasanezop написал(а):


> Ключ на месяц приходит по почте. У Avast free есть такой же годовой код активации на почте.


На временную не пришел. Вы какую использовали ?


----------

